# How to make cheap CO2



## scifiladi (Apr 15, 2011)

I was told you could use bakers yeast, I found 2 (quick-rise yeast (ingredients:yeast,sorbitan monostearate,ascorbic acid) and active dry yeast (ingredients:yeast, sorbitan monostearate). Which one do I use?


----------



## Ken3531 (Apr 15, 2011)

c02 cannot be created or desroyed. there's a fixed ammount in the universe. Honestly I wouldnt bother with those cheap home made methods. A good C02 burner is not that expensive compared to a 1000w light setup or a hydro setup. Look into it


----------



## scifiladi (Apr 15, 2011)

it's a small area, 2X3X6. Short on money at the moment. I only have 4 Plants. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## luckandleather (Apr 16, 2011)

I made one, you have the same size tent as I do. My container was an empty kitty litter bottle. I drilled 4 holes with a 3/8" dia bit.Bought 25' of 1/4" aquarium tubing at walmart, it cost around $2.57. Used this vid as a guide and recipe. Made it last night.
First time trying a co2 generator. It does enrich the air. Pressure builds in the container and pushes the gas out and releases it into the air. just remember co2 is heavier than air, so place your tubing over the plant so the co2 is dispersed over the plant. Is it effective? I don't know.
[video=youtube;IZFM9ZpaqGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZFM9ZpaqGM&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Part 2 is irrelevant, but you do see evidence of the gas released into the water


----------



## mccumcumber (Apr 28, 2011)

the matter is never being created or destroyed, a reaction occurs causing it to change into a different element.


----------



## BuddhaBud (Apr 28, 2011)

yea, as in being created. a car doesnt exist as a car until its put together, but there isnt a fixed amount of cars in the universe. matter may not be able to be created or destroyed, but not only does every molecule break apart and react to become different substances (C + O2=>CO2=>C+O2), but the neutrons, protons, and electrons are constantly being exchanged. for example, i just increased the amount of CO2 in the universe because i made a CO2 producer two hours ago


----------

